# DS #DSi 0158: SolatoRobo: Red the Hunter (Europe)



## Chanser (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7066^^


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. Really looking forward to this one. Just when you thought the DS was a wasteland, one more gem gets released.


----------



## doyama (Jun 29, 2011)

Since it's the Euro release, I suppose they left in the 'furry fan service'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That being said the game is quite good. Has good pacing and ample save points before bosses so it's good 'pickup and play for a little bit' kind of thing. The characters are quite interesting as well. Though I think the "Tetris powerup" system needed a bit of tweaking. You don't need anything other than Strength to be honest.


----------



## Fel (Jun 29, 2011)

Hell yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to try this out. Though I guess it won't work on M3 right away.

I wonder when will it show up in our stores, if it will at all.


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it, doesn't work on M3 yet.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 29, 2011)

the last good game for the ds


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 29, 2011)

amazing, the boxart looks like a rune factory light colored picture.
thought i get some screenies. dont dsi games usually have better AP?
The screenies are from GAMESPOT


----------



## graphiquerose (Jun 29, 2011)

The game don't work :s


----------



## RoMee (Jun 29, 2011)

it's working good on the iEVO
spoke too soon


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice, I've been waiting for an english release.

I'm still gonna purchase the US version to support the devs, though.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 29, 2011)

Game seems to play on CycloDS 2.3, but didn't save, even though it said it did......unless I'm just missing something.   It's also saying "you found nothing" on certain items you attempt to pick up.  Right after the save point, there was an object you were supposed to get, but it said "you found nothing" and you can't continue playing because it won't let you out of that room until you pick up the item, which you can't because of the "you found nothing" AP.



I've pretty much lost hope that Team Cyclops will do anything about it in any kind of timely manner. They've still never re-validated my account on their forums after I changed my email address weeks ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AP patch needed apparently.


----------



## AltairABJ (Jun 29, 2011)

Working on AKAIO 1.8.6 with bypass anti-piracy. 

At least i guess... It didn't block me on the last room in the Airship Hindenburg o.o'

Edit: Erhm... I meant AKAIO 1.8.6 >_>


----------



## Nujui (Jun 29, 2011)

Working on R4 with lastest wood.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 29, 2011)

AltairABJ said:
			
		

> Working on AKAIO 1.6.2 with bypass anti-piracy.
> 
> At least i guess... It didn't block me on the last room in the Airship Hindenburg o.o'


Uh...why are you using 1.6.2 and not 1.8.7?


----------



## AltairABJ (Jun 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> AltairABJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, was a mistake |: 

I meant 1.8.6


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 29, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Working on R4 with lastest wood.


It has the same AP Rayder mentioned.


----------



## impizkit (Jun 29, 2011)

Lets wait for RetroGameFan to create a patch.


----------



## Civori (Jun 29, 2011)

Seems to be working on AKAIO 1.8.7. I didn't expect to encounter any problems though.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 29, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was about to mention that, I just checked.


----------



## doyama (Jun 29, 2011)

Basically it employs the same AP as the original game did, no saves and cannot pick up quest items. Nothing on 2ch but for a Euro release that's not surprising.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jun 29, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! ^^


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Works purrrrfect in R4i Gold with Wood 1.31


----------



## Jax (Jun 29, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> Works purrrrfect in R4i Gold with Wood 1.31



Try to finish the prologue and say that again.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty nice game so far. I'm not really a huge fan of the whole "Sexy animal" thing, but the game has a nice sense of style and is actually pretty fun to play. It reminds me a bit of Zelda.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 29, 2011)

How ironic. How utterly ironic!

My copy just shipped from Europe as of less than 10-15 minutes ago, and now this gets an early scene release.

Nonetheless Nimbus is happy.

I hope they didn't ruin the music by excluding the vocals from the intro, that's what made the intro so great.

Oh and the voice acting better either be

A) Same as the Japanese
B) Not some crappy half-baked attempt

Finally though, once I get my hands on my physical copy, I'll finally be able to play the Successor to Tail Concerto....I loved Tail Concerto...and I was such a fool for selling my copy along with my PSX....God just mentioning it myself makes me feel dumb.

Furries+Mechs=Awesome!


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 29, 2011)

what is the wi-fi on this like?


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Dreamersoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U


----------



## lizard81288 (Jun 29, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the last good game for the ds



1. Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2
(Summer)
2. Puyo Puyo 20th Anniversary 
(Summer)[July]
3. Kirby Mass Attack
(Fall)

Thats it for me. The last good game should be Kirby Mass Attack.

I have been playing the JPN version. Guess i'll stop and grab the ENG version. the game is easy to play, even if you can't read the text, but now, i will know the story behind it.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 29, 2011)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what about Professor Layton and the Last Specter or Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2


----------



## Djay187 (Jun 29, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works fine on M3 Zero with WoodR4 1.25 firmware, time to update to Wood or YSM3, me thinks.

Haven't played enough to comment on the game yet though, looking forward to it as it seems to one of the last worth while games before the DS dies. Hopefully Ninty will do the decent thing and localise some titles from Japan we haven't got yet.

Edit - Sorry didn't read Rayer's comment so can't confirm about the AP.
Edit 2 - Yeah doesn't save


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 29, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Oh and the voice acting better either be
> 
> A) Same as the Japanese
> B) Not some crappy half-baked attempt
> ...



The opening has the same song. And there isn't really voice acting, just grunts and simple noises, but they do seem to be from the Japanese version.


----------



## kirokun (Jun 29, 2011)

Runs on Latest Wood r4...

Cannot save.
Cannot collect items.
Cannot collect Key Items.
Cannot advance further.


----------



## SIN™ (Jun 29, 2011)

Works on DSTWO Card (and 3DS) ...with full save function  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice game


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 29, 2011)

as always working perfectly on dstwo


----------



## doyama (Jun 29, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only recognizable dialogue I heard was "Salut" from Red every once and awhile. The rest is sort of Sim-styled nonsense words as far as I could tell. I'm sure pareidolia will ensure that some whack job Christian fundamentalist family hears ALLAH IS MIGHTY somewhere in there. Because freedom of religion only applies if you are not brown in America.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The opening has the same song. And there isn't really voice acting, just grunts and simple noises, but they do seem to be from the Japanese version.





Spoiler: SQUEEEEEEE! I think my Heart just exploded with Joy!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2011)

The game seems pretty interesting and I like the art style, but the button mashing combat isn't really my cup of tea. I'm unsure if I'll continue playing it.



			
				ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> as always working perfectly on dstwo


Would anyone expect it to be any different?!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

This game looks pretty interesting...wait I have to wait till September for the American release, why that long?


----------



## pistone (Jun 29, 2011)

wow that's actually looks cool Oo


----------



## graphiquerose (Jun 29, 2011)

Omg! 1,238 Views in 4 hours.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 29, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I hope not.


----------



## Tai Le Ree (Jun 29, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so.
With video games any publicity is good publicity.
I want this game to get enough sells for a sequal.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 29, 2011)

Tai Le Ree said:
			
		

> I hope so.
> With video games any publicity is good publicity.
> I want this game to get enough sells for a sequal.


I don't know what you mean by "all publicity is good". If a game dev finds out that they're getting criticized on some of the biggest media outlets in America, they're likely gonna stop doing what they're doing and change direction. Especially for a game as small as this.

Terrorist threats would make things even worse.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 29, 2011)

Reported ok on EZ5i with the special mode enabled.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Tai Le Ree said:
			
		

> I hope so.
> With video games any publicity is good publicity.
> I want this game to get enough sells for a sequal.


In the case of weirdos like me who go out of their way to buy controversial games just to find out what's all the huff is about, it's great.
But for game developers, primary small ones like this any bad publicity could cause them to go out of their way to fix that problem.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 29, 2011)

yay something that looks interesting, any good reviews for this one? Is it based on any previous intellectual property?


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2011)

Great, I've been waiting for this for a while.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Jun 30, 2011)

can someone tell me just how much furry stuff there is in this game?

i absolutely despise this furry subculture that started up and i would like to know what kind of furry stuff is in this game. no disrespect if you are a furry, it's just really weird you must admit.

thank you.


----------



## Raika (Jun 30, 2011)

Been playing for an hour, works perfectly on my DSONE. I suck at that Air Robo GP thing though.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> yay something that looks interesting, any good reviews for this one? Is it based on any previous intellectual property?



It's meant to be a  spiritual successor of this game: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tail_Concerto
In fact, there's a whole mission based on some characters from that game/

I haven't checked the reviews yet, but I enjoyed the game very much, despite the furry overload.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, this would probably be the first time I'll be dusting off my ds lite/acekard/r4 in months.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 30, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the last good game for the ds


That's been said so many times you should just stop trying.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the last good game for the ds


How many times have I heard this before


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enough to fill a basket full of small little catboy offspring?


----------



## Rayder (Jun 30, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me just how much furry stuff there is in this game?
> 
> i absolutely despise this furry subculture that started up and i would like to know what kind of furry stuff is in this game. no disrespect if you are a furry, it's just really weird you must admit.
> 
> thank you.



From what little I could play of it (thanks to the AP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), it is no more "furry" than a game like Star Fox.  It's just that they had to do that "Nintendo thing" where the characters just happen to be talking animals.  I just try to ignore that crap if the game is decent in its gameplay.  For me, it's not the "furry" sub-culture that bothers me so much (though I'm not a fan of that either), it's more the cutesy factor that annoys me.  I HATE the cutesy flower-and-bunny atmosphere of so many DS games.  It really kills the enjoyment for me.  But this game doesn't seem like they went overly "cutesy" with it, it just has animal characters, for whatever ungodly reason.

But like I said, the AP stops me from playing far enough to really know for sure.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for the reply, raydar.

i don't mind characters like starfox for example, but people have started saying things like there's furry fan service in this game and sexy animals in this game on the last couple pages and i would rather not see that lol.

if anyone has played it more indepth and has more to add, i would appreciate it.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me just how much furry stuff there is in this game?
> 
> i absolutely despise this furry subculture that started up and i would like to know what kind of furry stuff is in this game. no disrespect if you are a furry, it's just really weird you must admit.
> 
> thank you.



Whoa! Are you saying you never watched cartoons with anthropomorphized animals when you were a kid?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> it just has animal characters, for whatever ungodly reason.


Because normal human characters are just so boring.


----------



## Kanenden (Jun 30, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I went (only finished the prologue), they weren't "Sim-styled nonsense", but french words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You've already recognized "Salut", but there's also "Sapristi", and I don't remember what Chocolat said... shame on me.
All these words were pronounced with japanese accent. Slight, but noticeable when you're used to it.


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Chesskid1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be that he's still a kid. That's why he thinks anthropomorphic animals culture just happened recently.
I don't recall seeing many shows with anthropomorphic animals in the last decade as much as I do in the 80s.
Kids these days grow up watching shows like Powerpuff Girls, Yu-Gi-Oh, Ed, Edd n Eddy... which anthropomorphic animals are rarely focused/presented.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they never give those shows anymore!! Wish they did.

anyway I remember thundercatz growing up....








edit sry on topic what is the big deal about "furry's" as people call 'em?


----------



## Elincia (Jun 30, 2011)

Exactly Kanenden. There is also "nom d'un chien". This game really has bonds with french culture, the same way that Tail Concerto ten years ago.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is though, DS games rarely even make human characters that look "normal".  Male humans in games that play a tough guy character, but look like a girl is not normal to me.  

Similarly, a human female character playing a warrior, but dressed in a bikini she barely fits in isn't normal either.  But at least that's a little bit more exciting than a talking animal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ANYWAY.....any news on an AP fix yet?  I'm really bored (as should be fairly obvious by now). It's not like TC will be expeditious about a firmware update, I'm sure.


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Male humans in games that play a tough guy character, but look like a girl is not normal to me.
> 
> Similarly, a human female character playing a warrior, but dressed in a bikini she barely fits in isn't normal either.  But at least that's a little bit more exciting than a talking animal.


Different cultures appreciate different things. Unrealistic overly muscular guys are not normal as well but they are preferred in western cultures (Mostly American). Most cultures seem to agree on females with fewer clothes though.

Edit: change link to original source of video


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That video is hilarious!!! so little views! why?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> mk.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's from another site and has ".mp4" in it's name.  It's just a reupload by some fan.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh (duh) well at least its on youtube now...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 30, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the Ap fix for R4 Wood came out no long ago, and I just checked it, instead of "You got nothing" for the first item, I got "300 Rings".


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> That video is hilarious!!! so little views! why?


The original video is from CollegeHumor. I got YouTube link from Google search and didn't bother to look for original.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, hey I have no prejudice against furries or scantily clad women


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 30, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the last good game for the ds



There are a few more titles on the way...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Because normal human characters are just so boring.



This....is....going...in...my....sig...or...something.

But in all honesty, nothing wrong with the game. Not like anything that NCIS, the Media, G4 (God I hate that show to begin with), has made furries out to be. It's just good clean Furries driving/piloting Mechs. 

I suggest playing Tail Concerto first though, Solatorobo is technically it's spiritual successor. I won't spoil this game any further, it's funny too as I was lent the Japanese version a week after it came out over there from a friend that had imported it over here, apparently she didn't read that it wouldn't work in her DSi (Either that or she couldn't figure out how to play it), whatever the case I played it and loved it, she seems to keep forgetting to have me give it back to her. I'll have to give it her back after I get my European copy (Thank god I still have two DSLites and a DSPhat!)


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder how long it will take for this to be playable on M3 Real


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

what does the ap in this game specifically?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This maybe true, but if it wasn't for the furry characters this wouldn't be that original of a game.

On topic; being that I didn't want to wait till September for the American release (which I will buy when it comes out) I pirated this copy till then.
I have been playing since the Wood update and I have to say, this is quite a fun game. The Characters are pretty interesting, the story looks like it's going to be better than most DS game stories, the graphics actually aren't that bad, combat is fun, and overall I love one feature. They allow you to skip the tutorials! A feature I wish was in most RPG's.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> what does the ap in this game specifically?



Well as mentioned in earlier posts, the AP apparently on 

*Wood* (Sorry, I can't find a Wood Icon!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can Play....but...
Cannot save.
Cannot collect items.
Cannot collect Key Items.
Cannot advance further. 




*DSTwo *
Absolutely no issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Gee what a Suprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  




*M3DSReal*
Airpirate545 reports it doesn't work at all, or at least that's what his post implies.

Cant say for sure on the other ones...for once I'm actually importing a cartridge. I think it's been two full years since I did that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recent Wood update fixed that: here also why not just use the R4 icon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doesn't seem to load saved games on AKAIO, but it does load and save on Supercard DSonei


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 30, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me just how much furry stuff there is in this game?
> 
> i absolutely despise this furry subculture that started up and i would like to know what kind of furry stuff is in this game. no disrespect if you are a furry, it's just really weird you must admit.
> 
> ...


Because Wood could mean either Wood R4 or Wood RPG, one of which is for R4 cards and the other for Acekard RPG cards. Using either icon would only be half correct.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally! Is time to play this games and the USA release date will be 27 September 2011 soon.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, the game loads for sure, but it has the same AP issues as Wood before the recent update.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Just to give a bit more of an up to date list.
R4: With the latest firmware it works
Supercard Two: Works by default
AKAIO: Loads the game, but not the save.
Supercard DSonei: Works with the latest EOS
DSTT/YSMenu: Load Error 4

That is the latest on my end


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will take for this to be playable on M3 Real


Retrogamefan tends to update his release once a month. So, M3 users would have to wait until the 2nd week of July.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 30, 2011)

Retrogamefan has recently released a patch for this and the new One Piece


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I always forget that the M3 team is AWOL without any signs of life (Are they even alive anymore!?) 

God bless Retro though for keeping fixes up to date on YSM3. Doesn't do me any good anymore to keep up on it since I gave my M3, and the GBA Expansion and Rumble Pack away to a friend of mine at work. He loves is by the way.

Hopefully he'll release a fix soon for you M3 users. This game is just too charming, quirky, and awesome to pass up.


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Retrogamefan has recently released a patch for this and the new One Piece


How did I miss that!


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me just how much furry stuff there is in this game?
> 
> i absolutely despise this furry subculture that started up and i would like to know what kind of furry stuff is in this game. no disrespect if you are a furry, it's just really weird you must admit.
> 
> thank you.



It's obstensively a game ABOUT furries. There's even a 



Spoiler



gratuitous shower scene that gets repeated



Take from that what you will. But from a pure gameplay mechanic and story it's actually pretty interesting.


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

Kanenden said:
			
		

> As far as I went (only finished the prologue), they weren't "Sim-styled nonsense", but french words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well despite taking some 6 years of French in Canada, I don't remember much of it. I thought the 'French'-ness was more of a fluke. I'd be curious if a lot of the game was done in French. Maybe they threw in some French swear words under the radar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW what does "Sparisti" mean? I do recall they said that a lot in the game.


----------



## Serabii (Jun 30, 2011)

FI-NUH-LY!

I played the Tail Concierto on the PS1 and loved it! getting this badboy! **downloading**

**inb4yiffyiff**


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be best to give credit to the original site. Since the uploader didn't seem to give 2 rats ass about giving proper credit to those who created the video. Not to mention they edited out the even funnier ending.

The internet is a classy place. Relinking on your own site is ok. If you rip the video then edit out all the identifying content, then reupload it to your own site for traffic, wtf.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6550847/female-armor-sucks


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay, this game is finally out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now time for SMT: Devil Survivor 2 to be dumped >:3


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 30, 2011)

Patched it with DS Scene rom tool and ysmenu for M3 Real gives me the romcode error = 4 message


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> I think it would be best to give credit to the original site. Since the uploader didn't seem to give 2 rats ass about giving proper credit to those who created the video. Not to mention they edited out the even funnier ending.
> 
> The internet is a classy place. Relinking on your own site is ok. If you rip the video then edit out all the identifying content, then reupload it to your own site for traffic, wtf.
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6550847/female-armor-sucks


If you read a bit further (2 posts down). You'll see that I already did add link to original site here and here.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Retrogamefan has recently released a patch for this and the new One Piece



Holy **** that was fast...One minute I talk about him releasing a fix, the next minute he releases one.

Hmm....I must ponder how to abuse this ability.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Hmm....I must ponder how to abuse this ability.


Hurry! Talk about the Tales of Hearts fan translation getting 100% translated! Or about Tales of Graces getting a US release on the Wii. Something that would benefit all of Gamer-kind.


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 30, 2011)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Patched it with DS Scene rom tool and ysmenu for M3 Real gives me the romcode error = 4 message


There was a typo in the patch code. Use the updated version here:

00004500 F6 F9 BE 5A 4D 38 A7 D0 B5 62 4F 46 05 AF A5 CB 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
00004510 CE A1 A4 FC B7 8E 18 FD 62 29 65 78 DB 73 A5 61 1E FF 2F E1 77 B1 00 00 07 40 2D E9 1C 00 9F E5
00004520 A6 BF 0D DF 70 47 B5 3C 62 79 7B BB AD A5 8B DB 1C 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 14 00 9F 05
00004530 D4 83 13 FF C7 FA 20 05 F7 29 50 36 79 C6 7C 9A 00 00 81 05 0C 00 80 02 3C 00 81 05 07 80 BD E8
00004540 79 5B 44 42 0F 9F E6 57 86 18 7D E6 80 AB 1D 02 EC 93 1D 02 00 66 00 02 
00004EA4 1E FF 2F E1 9B FD FF EA

I tried it with Sakura Fireware and it works.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw...I'd rather waste it on talking about a good Chicken Curry, so I can have one for dinner toomorow (God I love my Chicken Curries+White Rice).

No in all serious though, I hope it does get a decent full translation job, one of the quality that Crimson....wait what was their last name again?

Oh and great news...I should have my English copy of Solatorobo in 3-4 days.


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Patched it with DS Scene rom tool and ysmenu for M3 Real gives me the romcode error = 4 message



There was a typo in the original release. Run the tool and update the AP database and re-run on a clean rom. That will address the error4 issue.


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah cool sorry I guess I read it when you hadn't updated it yet

My snarky comment wasn't directed at you. More at the youtube uploader who hacked the mp4 file to cut out the College Humor references. Sorry about that. There was as similar issue on The Oatmeal recently where his content was stolen wholesale and uploaded to some aggreggation website with all his attribution purposely ripped out of the comics. It's just amazing how some people actually spend the time to remove the original watermarks/copyrights from stuff then upload it 'as their own'.  Anyways soap box off


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 30, 2011)

i grew up both on normal human's and furry's (tom and jerry anyone mentioned that?!?) and a mix between the two Teenage muntant ninja turtles?!? and of course a lot of shows have mix or one of each only. and i don't feel like posting mix's anymore but for god sakes don't google the female ninja turtle called venus or you will puke you fucking brains out!! (i'm staying away from that) but anyway this game reminds of a little mix between zelda without the sword. and a mix of a different game. i just resuced the little boy from the ship so it's decent. but grabing and slaming baddies is sweet. going try wi-fi later if possbile...


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 30, 2011)

FINALLY~!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it odd if I swear I've played this game years ago? Because I vividly remember playing a game a few years ago that involved furries, running around in a robot suit, and throwing being the only way of attacking.

Edit) It wasn't Tail Concerto, because I've never played a PS1 game until last year.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 30, 2011)

damn wi-fi's only quest download... oh well i don't think this works on cyclon ds oringal so i won't move it to it gets fixed i own both super card two and oringal cyclon ds so i'm good to go.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 30, 2011)

The furry thing ain't really that bad.... (massive spoiler ahead, do not read if you have the different intro)



Spoiler



There are actually humans in the game, in fact Red turns into a furry/human hybrid. You can see his form on the cover


----------



## wasim (Jun 30, 2011)

downloading the game now


----------



## Jolan (Jun 30, 2011)

Nvm guess it won't work on TTDS until 6.61 update.


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Is it odd if I swear I've played this game years ago? Because I vividly remember playing a game a few years ago that involved furries, running around in a robot suit, and throwing being the only way of attacking.
> 
> Edit) It wasn't Tail Concerto, because I've never played a PS1 game until last year.


Maybe you just played the original Japanese release from over a year ago?


----------



## Mario92 (Jun 30, 2011)

YYEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!11
Now I only have to steal my DS back from my brother


----------



## kosheh (Jun 30, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa whoa whoa i can't believe this kind of thing is actually grounds for people not playing a videogame
at first I TOO was put off seeing a city of animal people in the opening sequence and i was all "welp, gonna be a furry game dont know if i can put up with being a dog. can't wait for this to be portable banjo-kazooie"

but then, my stubbornness took a backseat when I found out I was a robot pilot that judos things dead and combos by slamming enemies into the ground.
but, in general if people are reading this and are all EWW FURRIES the impact their dogtails have on the plot is as significant as like, starfox's - it's just a way to hide a bland character's true blandness (Star Fox characters, including Fox himself have the most boring character personalities ever that have been done 20 million times,  but each character has such unique character design that this is usually overlooked by its fans...actually hell, who plays Starfox for the furries? Just like who on earth plays Solatorobo so they can be a dogman bounty hunter?)

I kinda understand where you're coming from; it's not over the top cutesy disgusting flower sparkles unidentifiable catdog animal like Klonoa - the atmosphere is one of the things I CANNOT stand about Klonoa
but this game somehow makes "bright colors", "dog people" and "adventure gameplay" work
your partner in crime, "chocolat" is seriously just a girl with catears and a tail; so there's a varying spectrum of furry but it's not overwhelming "grrrrrr. im a golden retriever part dog part fox part hunter gimme a second to lick myself clean before i judo you to death with my robotic exosleketon which i control with my TAIL and when im done ill get out and lift my leg and dog pee over your dead body arf arf but i have to do that outside peeing in the house is unacceptable bow wow"
then i wouldn't play this game, either

from the half hour i've played so far i have to say I'm lovin' the hell out of this; if I manage to scrounge up enough money I'll try to import a copy of this ASAP - all the more attractive being I've never owned a Euro NDS game in my life with its
humongous clear box and all

EDIT: also wanna confirm, latest AKAIO (1.8.7?) that with AAP on this game works perfectly. Finding items, picking them up, saving works fine, everything works great so far....though honestly if you live in Europe you should feel terrible for pirating a game this great; it's awesome so far


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

*Sigh* can we stop this furry crap? YES. THIS GAME HAS ANTHROPOMORPHIC PEOPLE. DEAL WITH IT. 

It's NOT porn... it's a kid's game. Please, people... Grown up.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> *Sigh* can we stop this furry crap? YES. THIS GAME HAS ANIMAL PEOPLE. DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> It's NOT porn... it's a kid's game. Please, people... Grown up.


^This
Seriously leave this alone already. We are here to talk about the game, not about the fact that there are anthropomorphic animal.
On topic: After playing this game till about 2 in the morning. I have to say, it reminds me a bit of Dark Cloud 2 mixed with a few other game elements. It's rather fun and give a shot could draw you in.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, it's like DARK CLOUD 2? I HAVE to try playing it now. I LOVED the Dark Cloud games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have not gotten the chance to play this yet, I am looking forward to actually trying it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Hahaha, it's like DARK CLOUD 2? I HAVE to try playing it now. I LOVED the Dark Cloud games!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, just to make sure that I am not mixing it up with another game, Dark Cloud 2 there was a character that used a mech to get around and fight with. Right?
I know the game had Dark in the the title, but it's been forever since I played it.

Still wondering around the town in the mech and the quest system greatly reminds me of that game.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, DC2 had giant robots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The thing I liked most about the game was the fact I could create the placement of village stuff and things.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about the only thing not in this game (as far as I can tell) which is why it only reminded me of that game instead of just being a clone of that game.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 30, 2011)

I am going to a trip to the Dominican Republic tomorrow, so this will be a true treat!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 30, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not likely, as I was holding off from even seeing videos of the game, let alone play the Japanese version, before I played an English release.

Besides, I said 'a few years ago'. This game didn't exist a few years ago.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't confirm this since I haven't recieves my copy yet and as a result I havented ripped it onto my dstwo. But from what one of my friends has told me the save files between the Japanese and European version are interchangeable. I know most of the quests are available on the Japanese version.

In theory you could download them in the Japanese version and transplant the save.  Someone test this for me.

Also did anyone think the cat that's with you early on was a girl? The game refers to it as a him.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> How ironic. How utterly ironic!
> 
> My copy just shipped from Europe as of less than 10-15 minutes ago, and now this gets an early scene release.
> 
> ...


i do agree with all that you just said


----------



## Kanenden (Jun 30, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Kanenden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How to translate "Sapristi"... maybe with "by Jove" ?
It's ancient cursing, but still quite polite, like "Sacrebleu".
Up until now, I didn't hear any swear words, but maybe my fellow ones have better ears than mine.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> *Sigh* can we stop this furry crap? YES. THIS GAME HAS ANTHROPOMORPHIC PEOPLE. DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> It's NOT porn... it's a kid's game. Please, people... Grown up.


I know right? I still can't believe it's an issue for most people.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> *Sigh* can we stop this furry crap? YES. THIS GAME HAS ANTHROPOMORPHIC PEOPLE. DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> It's NOT porn... it's a kid's game. Please, people... Grown up.


Since we're on the subject...it does remind me of TTGL...y'know, beastmen piloting giant mechs.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> mk.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that because Thundercats will be (anime)-ted. No joke.
http://tv.ign.com/dor/objects/76335/thunde...?page=mediaFull
Anyway, on-topic. This game looks promising, to say the least. I hope the gameplay and story are interesting.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 1, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Can't confirm this since I haven't recieves my copy yet and as a result I havented ripped it onto my dstwo. But from what one of my friends has told me the save files between the Japanese and European version are interchangeable. I know most of the quests are available on the Japanese version.
> 
> In theory you could download them in the Japanese version and transplant the save.  Someone test this for me.
> 
> Also did anyone think the cat that's with you early on was a girl? The game refers to it as a him.


it says in the Europe version when you go to wifi quest download, check back often as they will update the quest download list with new ones. i think the quests has deadlines meaning, download them before they take them off. it's like the pokemon ranger wifi quests.

EDIT: i dl the japanese version so i could dl the quests. i downloaded 12 quests. most of them can only be done after beating the game.


----------



## RadtheZERO (Jul 1, 2011)

My copy should be arriving by monday, so I'm fairly happy. But it will piss me somewhat if they really got rid of the voice acting... I mean, dude, the japanese voice acting was just so full of win that stripping the game of it should be considered a heinous act.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 1, 2011)

what japanese voice acting? all you hear are made up words voiced by the japanese voice actors


----------



## doyama (Jul 1, 2011)

Apparently most of the dialog is in French.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 1, 2011)

really? i thought it was random stuff they spew out like in klonoa


----------



## RNorthex (Jul 1, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and looney tunes show is on it's way for the 10th episode and they act like people, more than ever before
if there is no personality behind a character, no matter what type of cartoon[or movie it is] ppl don't enjoy it
animals are just cuter
furry "subculture" is nothing more than for ex. a bunch of ppl raving over medieval or sci-fi stuff
they have human feelings and personality
the weirdness only start if u start acting like one....i would be one ofc, but jeez, i have and will have hands and not paws or w/e no matter what

apart from that

the mecha thing is not my style, but i'd give it a go if either the gameplay or the story is good
i heard that some great anime-creators were working on it and the trailer was very well-made

so is it any good or wait til kirby mass attack?


----------



## Seicomart (Jul 1, 2011)

So, this will only run on a DSi, (or a 3DS) is that right?


----------



## jasmin0233 (Jul 1, 2011)

No it doesn't with the r4i 1.3.1 update but I'll try with the latest one (1.40 I think).
Stay tuned !


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2011)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> So, this will only run on a DSi, (or a 3DS) is that right?


No, it runs on every DS, but without any of the DSi specific features. It may run in DSi mode when using a CycloDSi, but I'm not sure.

edit: typo


----------



## Seicomart (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the answer, I appreciate it. Will take a look round the shops today and see if its on the shelves : )


----------



## xshinox (Jul 1, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Seicomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what DSi features does this game have?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2011)

xshinox said:
			
		

> what DSi features does this game have?


It supports the DSi's camera to "replace that little picture of Red you see when selecting your file". The other "feature" is the obvious region lock for DSi/XL systems.


----------



## jasmin0233 (Jul 1, 2011)

No it doesn't with the r4i 1.3.1 update but I'll try with the latest one (1.40 I think).
Stay tuned ! 

EDIT : doesn't work, still being the  "none object" at the end of the prologue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(yeah , I know "still being" does not exist but I don't know how to say it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## heartgold (Jul 1, 2011)

This games looks cool, I haven't downloaded a DS game in a while, might have to now


----------



## kaputnik (Jul 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Hahaha, it's like DARK CLOUD 2? I HAVE to try playing it now. I LOVED the Dark Cloud games!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps a bit off topic:

I never understood the charm of the Dark Cloud games, I just found them extremely repetitive and boring. Enter level, kill all enemies, find key, open all chests, exit level, repeat the same thing on the next level, and so on. It just felt as a dumbed down Diablo/Actraiser hybrid. Sure, Dark Cloud 2 was one of the better looking games on the PS2, and I really liked the weapon upgrade system, but gorgeous graphics and a somewhat inventive twist on the character development alone doesn't make a great game.

Yet at least the second game got great scores in the reviews, almost always > 90%, so you got to be right in some way. Tell me, what was the thing with Dark Cloud for you?


----------



## jasmin0233 (Jul 1, 2011)

No it doesn't with the r4i 1.3.1 update but I'll try with the latest one (1.40 I think).
Stay tuned ! 

EDIT : doesn't work, still being the "none object" at the end of the prologue  

(yeah , I know "still being" does not exist but I don't know how to say it  )

EDIT 2 : It works !! I found a patched one for r4i 1.40, and now I finally finished the prologue !


(If you want the link , MP me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## doyama (Jul 1, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Apparently most of the dialog is in French.



There's a few French words smattered around the game. You'll hear "Salut" which is hello in French. Others have commented that a few other French words are spoken as well, with accordingly Japanese-ish accents. It's sorta the opposite of the old Chinese movie subtitles, where reams of spoken dialogue would translate at the bottom to "You're stupid". In this case, reams of text are then somehow translated to a single spoken word of "Salut".


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

kaputnik said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much everything you didn't touch on.


----------



## .Darky (Jul 1, 2011)

This game is awesome. I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## supersaiyan3 (Jul 1, 2011)

is there jp voice option in Europe version of the game?


----------



## doyama (Jul 1, 2011)

supersaiyan3 said:
			
		

> is there jp voice option in Europe version of the game?



They don't speak Japanese even in the Jp version of the game. It sound French-ish even on the Japanese version. They say "Salut" and a few other French sounding words. So techincally the game is more accurately translated for your region


----------



## impizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

Only played until the first save and item grab to make sure the patch works, but it sounds like a bunch of nonsense noises for voice acting. Its actually kinda funny to listen to. Great game so far as well, love the visuals. One of the better I have seen on DS.


----------



## kilik_tag (Jul 1, 2011)

[Solatorobo - Red The Hunter (EU) (patch)] works fine for EDGE users: saves and gives rigs.
Game looks nice !

rigs not riNgs sry...


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 1, 2011)

anybody with dstwo with wpa internet able to download quests?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly, I didn't realize the "furry" thing was such a big issue, but then again, I guess I never fully understood what it meant to be into furries. Regardless, this is one of the prettiest and most interesting games to come along on the DS in a long while. The gameplay is a welcome throwback to the N64/PS1 era, and wow, if there isn't some seriously impressive real-time-graphics stuff going on in this game. Namco, of all publishers, to put out such a polished effort on DS, especially at this late stage in the system's life...weird, to be honest. I like the presentation, I dig the the duality of the game having both a very JRPG feel yet using animals as the main characters, and the controls feel good. Definitely cause for one last celebration of the system so far as I can tell.


----------



## Goli (Jul 2, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Honestly, I didn't realize the "furry" thing was such a big issue, but then again, I guess I never fully understood what it meant to be into furries. Regardless, this is one of the prettiest and most interesting games to come along on the DS in a long while. The gameplay is a welcome throwback to the N64/PS1 era, and wow, if there isn't some seriously impressive real-time-graphics stuff going on in this game. Namco, of all publishers, to put out such a polished effort on DS, especially at this late stage in the system's life...weird, to be honest. I like the presentation, I dig the the duality of the game having both a very JRPG feel yet using animals as the main characters, and the controls feel good. Definitely cause for one last celebration of the system so far as I can tell.


Well, it IS a spiritual sequel to Tail Concerto, a PS1 game so...
Also, Namco did nothing, CyberConnect2 is the developer so if anything, they're the ones who deserve all the praise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And with a list that include one of my favorite game series of all time (that being .hack of course) it's not too surprising that this would be a good game as well.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted to buy this game as a way to make up for the DS roms I played over the past few months but for some reason it's not easy to find this game that's at a reasonable price. Anyone seen a copy in a store or is this a case of limited printing?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 2, 2011)

I should have my copy by Monday or Tuesday. 

Luckily for all you people out there, I was able to rip my friends imported copy of this so I can try out transplanting the Japanese version save into the European version. 

I have most if not all of the quests downloaded for the Japanese version, so it'll only be a matter if this actually works. I'll post back with my results in just a sec. Gotta make a copy of the Japanese save file using xenofile (xenon, you rock man!), and rename it on my dstwo.

Edit: Well sonuvagun

Transplanting the Japanese Version save into the European Version did work! What's better is that the dlc quests persisted through the process. Meaning they're still on my save.

I'll go ahead and make another save from the start on my Japanese rip and get y'all a starting save with all the quests I have at the beginning of the game toomorow. Nearly midnight where I'm at so I gotta get some sleep (Nimbus is a cranky bugger when he doesn't get his sleep)


----------



## who987 (Jul 2, 2011)

Would someone be so kind as to find a save file that peopel who cannto save can use? I just played for literally like 7-8 horus and got up to fishing part where i died only to find out i cannot save on wood.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

who987 said:
			
		

> Would someone be so kind as to find a save file that peopel who cannto save can use? I just played for literally like 7-8 horus and got up to fishing part where i died only to find out i cannot save on wood.



The game is fixed. If you encounter odd little issues, back up everything and format your MicroSD card with the Panasonic SD Formatting tool. Place on fresh Wood files after, and you should be good to go.

If problems persist, try disabling the cheats option, and disable soft-reset. If problems still persist, don't know what to tell you.


----------



## who987 (Jul 2, 2011)

I believe it has to do with the fact that im running wood on sdhc?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

who987 said:
			
		

> I believe it has to do with the fact that im running wood on sdhc?



That, is probably the issue.

I would suggest seeing if you can get this working.


----------



## who987 (Jul 2, 2011)

Seeing as im a huge nub what exactly am i trying to get working here?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

who987 said:
			
		

> Seeing as im a huge nub what exactly am i trying to get working here?



It's a new kernel that you can use in place of the poor Wood port that you have available for the SDHC. There should be a readme inside the file with instructions on getting the kernel working.


----------



## who987 (Jul 2, 2011)

From what i remember it doesnt work on YSmenu or TTDS Am i informed wrong or?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

who987 said:
			
		

> From what i remember it doesnt work on YSmenu or TTDS Am i informed wrong or?



It's just YSMenu fixed up to work on lots of different R4's, where it used to be fairly limited in the past. Although it's made for the TTDS, it works on many different carts.

Like I said, use the readme to know exactly what to do.


----------



## who987 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have Now im getting load error 4. Guess ill have to wait til lsoemthing happens i guess.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

You shouldn't be getting that load error, as the infolib is up to date. I would help more with troubleshooting, but I haven't used YSMenu in a really long time.


----------



## SSVAV (Jul 2, 2011)

I get a weid problem in my DSTWO, the intro (movie) won't show, only in-game cutscenes play. What's the problem?

Edit: Nevermind. I only just realized the intro movie plays after the prologue.


----------



## r3gR3t (Jul 2, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the last good game for the ds


What about SMT: Devil Survivor 2 next year??


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Also, Namco did nothing, CyberConnect2 is the developer so if anything, they're the ones who deserve all the praise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point, actually, was that Namco hasn't seemed to put many resources into DS development. As much as I appreciate CyberConnect2's obvious effort (truly wonderful), I was merely expressing surprise that Namco would invest in such a lofty project (somebody has to sign those checks, i.e. the publisher).

In any case, this game is really a joy. No, it's not really doing anything innovative, but it's so polished and really charming. Can't get over how pretty it is. I kinda felt like Square had mined the system for everything it had, but I guess there was a little more juice in there to squeeze out of DS.


----------



## doyama (Jul 2, 2011)

who987 said:
			
		

> Would someone be so kind as to find a save file that peopel who cannto save can use? I just played for literally like 7-8 horus and got up to fishing part where i died only to find out i cannot save on wood.



The lack of save needs a patch. Just use the ds-scene.net patching utility and you will be fine


----------



## xshinox (Jul 2, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I should have my copy by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Luckily for all you people out there, I was able to rip my friends imported copy of this so I can try out transplanting the Japanese version save into the European version.
> 
> ...


why were you even playing for that long and never saved to see if you could save?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> who987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's my transplanted Japanese to European Save with the quests downloaded from the Japanese Version. Make sure you rename it to match your "Muffin's" filename.

Nimbus' Solatorobo European Save - Mediafire Link

Go nuts.

Tested and works on the European Version. It's just right after you get off the airship at the first town, past the intro chapter, no parts, and just for you lazy buggers, I've maxed out the money using a code in the Japanese version beforehand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other words it's at the start of Chapter 1, Max Money, and nothing else. Feel free to mirror it to Filetrip (Although I'd love credit, I don't care one way or the other, anyone could have done this!). I cant be half arsed to remember my login for Filetrip right now.

Forgive me if anyone's already posted a save similar to this one.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

So, uh, are the attacks anything more than mashing the A button? I'm gonna find it hard to keep myself interested for too terribly long if the mechanics remain so repetitive.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the song used in the intro! I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## wasim (Jul 3, 2011)

having problem with saving the game 

have to try the patched version


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 3, 2011)

xshinox said:
			
		

> who987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. It's a wonderful song.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jul 3, 2011)

Does this work on the latest wood4tt or retrogamefan updates?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 3, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Does this work on the latest wood4tt or retrogamefan updates?


From what I heard, RetroGameFan may have fixed it. As for Wood4TT, I don't think so.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jul 3, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2011)

plays perfect in desemu 097


----------



## BigLord (Jul 3, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Does this work on the latest wood4tt or retrogamefan updates?


I can confirm it works. Go see his thread at the DSTT's forums.

Btw this game is amazing. Even if the combat is a little... yiffy (herp derp). I bet it gets better though.


----------



## deathking (Jul 4, 2011)

been playing this non stop and def picking up retail 
the training level at the start was a big turn off
but i love it so far
the quests are cool and the customization im nearly all attack make the game indepth enough

8/10


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe the song name is called "And Then To Coda"

It is beautiful and wonderful, instantly made my top 10.

I have the Japanese Soundtrack btw, not that anyone should care.

Btw, is my save at all helpful? I hope it is, this way we can have the quests ahead of when they are released over in Europe.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I believe the song name is called "And Then To Coda"


I found the English tracklisting for the Solatorobo OST using that title, so I was finally able to change all the Japanese titles/info into English. Thanks.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me the translated track list so I can edit my playlist in rhythmbox. I'd love to have the tracks translated on my list.

So has anybody answered my most important question. Spoiler tags required as it's very important



Spoiler



Is the cat you rescue at the start supposed to refered to as a boy? I swear it looks like a girl, and I swear that Japanese wiki entrees, guides, and sources listed it as being a she.

EDIT: Here, look down in the characters section. It lists it as being a she! 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solatorobo:_Red_The_Hunter



Oh and spoilers..



Spoiler



Chocolat Geleto is a dog, not a cat. Looks can be defiantly, but sources indicate she is a dog.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 4, 2011)

i just found something out about the main person red... how the hell is he releated to that female cat person named chocolat? she's his brother that's kinda messed up but again are all video games messed up?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i just found something out about the main person red... how the hell is he releated to that female cat person named chocolat? she's his brother that's kinda messed up but again are all video games messed up?



Read my last post on the last page. It will explain some stuff, and you might even be able to answer one of my questions.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone who has questions about the characters or the plot... Just keep playing, people! They resolve most of your questions in the game!


----------



## r3gR3t (Jul 4, 2011)

who987 said:
			
		

> I have Now im getting load error 4. Guess ill have to wait til lsoemthing happens i guess.


You're probably just using the wrong kernel, as there are a few folders inside the .rar file.
If your  card is R4-SDHC, try using the YSMenu for R4 clones instead of the R4 SDHC TTMENU.
I don't know why, but SDHC doesn't seem to run TTMENU, at least mine doesn't...
PM if anything else goes wrong.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow that's messed up a dog that looks like a cat? that's a first... and i'm just going take a whole idea at elh melizee but i heard in the game red said it was a boy... but i'm going play the game father once i get back for my little vaction... but nether less a fun zelda type clone with a robot's but still... unqiue in a way.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 9, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can unlock lore snippits in the library after playing for a while that explains it.

Canines and Felinekos can hook up and have kids.
The kids can be either Canines or Felinekos, there's no such thing as half-canine/half-felineko kids.
So it's entirely possible for a Canine to have a Felineko sibling.

As for Nimbus' question...play the English game more and you'll understand why.


----------



## iceaco (Jul 9, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> So has anybody answered my most important question. Spoiler tags required as it's very important
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The Japs popularize the word tomboy


----------



## iceaco (Jul 9, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get fixed on the word 'brother'. Even in English, in some communities the word 'brother' is not reserved for siblings.


----------



## BigLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Spoiler



If you advance the plot, you'll notice right away that Red is actually an orphan, raised in an orphanage. Chocolat is actually just an unrelated girl who has a brother-sister relationship with Red, but she's not his real sister.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 10, 2011)

iceaco said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I just wanted to give a general answer (that's still correct mind, you can read it under the races lore bit in the library) without spoiling anything ingame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
But yes, they're orphans and she refers to him as a figurative brother.
And the reason why no one questions it ingame is because of what I said before, it's entirely possible for a canine to have a felineko sibling.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 11, 2011)

you wouldn't expect the story to turn out like it did in this game took me by surprise


----------



## doyama (Jul 11, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimbus to answer your question (ULTRA SPOILERS FOLLOW)



Spoiler



The 'she' thing gets CLEARLY defined later in a shower walk-in scene later in the game. Which inexplicably happens twice....


----------



## doyama (Jul 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you wouldn't expect the story to turn out like it did in this game took me by surprise



To me it would have been more surprising if...

MEGA SPOILERS



Spoiler



They had not shown the 3rd act antagonists in the FMV trailers. Because after the 2nd Act I thought "Where are those two human characters... I haven't seen them at all yet" which meant the 3rd act wasn't really a 'surprise'. I think it would have been a bit more of a shocker if people thought the 3rd act was more of the 'post game happy ending epilouge' thing then BAM we're going to blow stuff up and start the 3rd act.


----------



## Moreno (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone tell me they are releasing DLC? Or lack thereof is part of an anti-piracy that prevents us from receiving them?


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

Moreno said:
			
		

> Someone tell me they are releasing DLC? Or lack thereof is part of an anti-piracy that prevents us from receiving them?



Use my save from a few pages back, it's got all the Quests that were released in Japan.

It works on the European Save too, so just rename it to match your rom's filename.

You cant play any of the quests till you pass a certain point in the game.

EDIT: I'm feeling nice today, here's a repost of the Link

Nimbus' Solatorobo European Save - Mediafire Link


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably addressed in earlier pages, but I am lazy. What genre is this game? RPG?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Probably addressed in earlier pages, but I am lazy. What genre is this game? RPG?


Yup.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jul 13, 2011)

action rpg actually, its a pretty fun game too. i like it so far


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh Like Kingdom Hearts, Crisis Core etc.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 13, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Oh Like Kingdom Hearts, Crisis Core etc.



Not quite so actiony.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

It shows white screen on R4i gold Wood r4 1.3.3


----------



## suruz (Jul 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say it's more of an Action Adventure game with RPG Elements... But essentially, yes XD


----------



## Zoukki (Feb 19, 2012)

I have Acekard 2i with latest AKAIO (1.8.9) and bypass antipiracy enabled, yet i still can't save. Any ideas?


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 19, 2012)

Zoukki said:


> I have Acekard 2i with latest AKAIO (1.8.9) and bypass antipiracy enabled, yet i still can't save. Any ideas?


Turn anti-piracy "off" and report back. Some times this happens and turning piracy bypass "off" will correct the problematic ROM.


----------

